# Mouse tank/cage



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Which would be the best for pet mice? My girlfriend and I can get a glass tank built for under 20 quid that would house three or four females. Should we persue this or buy a ready built cage? Have seen the 'Perfecto' ones about the same size for nearly 50 quid. Only problem is how to make a suitable lid for it. Any comments or ideas welcome - Ta, Ben


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i breed my own mice, and i just get normal storage tubs, cut a whole in the top, stick mesh over it, and then drill a hole for the water bottle. there are a few threads with pics on, and it works out a hell of a lot cheaper!!

good luck
lee


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I use old 3ft fish tanks - clearsill ones - and buy a viv lid for them. - works a treat: victory:


----------

